

10 Mistakes Small Businesses Still Make Online - acoyfellow
http://fulldime.com/blog/10-mistakes-small-businesses-still-make-online/

======
acoyfellow
This is the first post on my new web design agency's blog. If anyone has any
feedback, it would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
visakanv
Okay here's what I got- anybody landing on the page for the first time,
assuming they have a thousand other tabs open, is just going to quickly skim
through the post and read the header/title of each point. I did that. I nodded
my head at each point. And then I left.

You might get some value out of putting a clear actionable point at the end of
each segment, because I found myself leaving at the end without feeling like I
had anything new or interesting to think about, or act on.

~~~
acoyfellow
Ok awesome. Thanks for the honesty and the great tip.

